# Wearing a Bathing Suit



## Durin (Sep 14, 2009)

I have always been chubby.

Always insecure with how I look. I would never wear a shirt but I would always feel a little self conscious when I would go swimming in public.

Now at 260 I am in the the fat catagory, I have a little trick I play on myself. 

I think there is a FFA somewhere in the crowd enjoying the show. This has helped me out a lot.

:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2009)

Durin said:


> I have always been chubby.
> 
> Always insecure with how I look. I would never wear a shirt but I would always feel a little self conscious when I would go swimming in public.
> 
> ...



*HEAR THAT LOUD AND CLEAR...that's what I do constantly too..realizing that I have put on some weight, and some where out there is a guy ogling the extra added curves... and LOVING THE VIEW!!!*


----------



## Esther (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha, that is an excellent trick.
I'm always telling my swimsuit-fearing friends - whether they are a guy, a girl, fat, or skinny - that if you make a big deal about taking your clothes off, people are going to scrutinize you even more because they'll be searching for whatever it is that makes you so self-conscious. If you just whip off your clothes like it's no big deal, nobody will give a shit either!


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 15, 2009)

Once you've been on a high school swim team surrounded by guys with "better bodies" than yours, all of you in speedos, wearing an average bathing suit becomes a non-issue after a bit.


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 21, 2009)

Durin said:


> I have always been chubby.
> 
> Always insecure with how I look. I would never wear a shirt but I would always feel a little self conscious when I would go swimming in public.
> 
> ...



so what is the little trick you play on yourself? you drop your drawers and start dancing the dance of the seven veils?


----------



## Durin (Sep 22, 2009)

I might just watch me!

:bow:

look for people running the other way


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 22, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Once you've been on a high school swim team surrounded by guys with "better bodies" than yours, all of you in speedos, wearing an average bathing suit becomes a non-issue after a bit.



Of course, if you're as fast as they are, who's to say which is the 'better body', eh what?

But it's quite true, that high school is one of the cruelest places of all. Though, I was volunteering at my son's elementary school today, and noticing all the 8 to 10 year olds with bellies and even a few proper guts, and thinking that high school may be different in just a few short years....

And this is not a sedentary school - they have their kids out running around the playground in formal running courses at least twice a week, as well as stressing outdoor recesses and gym classes. It's just that these kids, boys especially, are fat.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 22, 2009)

Durin said:


> I have always been chubby.
> 
> Always insecure with how I look. I would never wear a shirt but I would always feel a little self conscious when I would go swimming in public.
> 
> ...



I like this trick. Better than my "this is my body and if you don't like it f*** off" approach, which is still negative....


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 22, 2009)

This brings to mind a number of times I've read about women who can't find an FA. I wonder how many FAs get caught out by being the ones with their jaws on the sand and tongues hanging out when fat women show up in sexy swimwear. W.E.G. I know "I" act differently at the pool or beach when the view is improved by bigger women.
Rollhandler


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im a pretty much rip it off kinda guy....if someone doesnt like me, who cares? Ive got a great partner, a wonderful life. If someone likes the eye candy, then hell...go ahead and stare. LOL if someone doesnt well, then I dont really care either. They can always look the other way. 

(no offense to thinner guys/girls: But ive been doing that for ages.) Im not going to be all like ewww you can see a ribcage!!! its just you think, nah physically its not a turn on for me....and then I look the other way.

Same with these Christina Aguilera skinny girls either. Im like girl you need to eat something? Anything? I have some top ramen in my car. 17 cents at walmart?

i like big girls too....just not in a sexual way. I find them physically wonderful to look at. I especially like to see a girl with a nice round rear and huge tiddies  Its just most big girls I see dont wear makeup, dont take care of themselves and hide it all. Im like...girl you could be sexy if you throw on some makeup and wore your hair up and bought some nice clothes.

Sorry went off on a tangent in this post. But I like big girls and guys. Dont be afraid to rip those clothes off, you may not know who your fascinating with your body. 



Oh hell, I just like fat. plain and simple


----------



## stefanie (Oct 16, 2009)

Durin said:


> I think there is a FFA somewhere in the crowd enjoying the show. This has helped me out a lot.
> 
> :bow:



LOL, you *know* there is!


----------



## stldpn (Oct 16, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> I like this trick. Better than my "this is my body and if you don't like it f*** off" approach, which is still negative....



It is negative a touch mostly because you can tell that most of the people using it don't really believe it. 

At the same time though I have to say, I stopped being nervous about my partially clothed body only after I spent some time on the nude beaches of playalinda. After you've seen some nude lifelong sunbasking retirees crawl out of the surf you realize that 
1 you're not there to admire the people, 
2 no one is really there to look at you specifically 
3 above all you're much more likely to be stared at if you appear self conscious.


----------



## Tad (Oct 16, 2009)

Many years ago my family spent a couple of years living near Paris. A lot of friends of my parents used this as an excuse to finally visit France. They'd fly into Paris, visit us a bit, then usually head down south, then visit us again before flying out.

Several planned to hit the beaches along the Mediterranean, which are pretty much all topless. At their first visit, there would be much nervous joking about this fact. 

On the return visit the story was the same every time. The men would say something like "after about ten minutes I mostly stopped noticing, and after half an hour I realized that most of them would probably have been sexier with a top on." 

The women would say something like "I went to the beach with a top on, of course! But after a little while I realized I was standing out because I was the only one with a top piece on. So I hemmed and hawwed, and finally decided I'd do it, I'd take it off. I braced myself and I did it! And then......nothing. Nobody noticed, at all. It was anticlimactic, and a sort of let-down. Not that I wanted people staring, but maybe some notice would have been nice..."

After which, I stopped worrying so much about anyone seeing my softer bits at the beach, realizing that the only person who probably cared a whit about it all was me.


----------



## stldpn (Oct 16, 2009)

Tad said:


> Many years ago my family spent a couple of years living near Paris. A lot of friends of my parents used this as an excuse to finally visit France. They'd fly into Paris, visit us a bit, then usually head down south, then visit us again before flying out.
> 
> Several planned to hit the beaches along the Mediterranean, which are pretty much all topless. At their first visit, there would be much nervous joking about this fact.
> 
> ...



Precisely my point even here in the us from lake tahoe to martha's vinyard you can find socially nude beaches with skinny occupants that will make you a lot less hesitant to wear your bathing suit. 

a friend of mine that was into running always tells the story, he went to a 15k in lutz florida... He and his good friend showed up super late got out of the car started stretching and warming all of a sudden they start looking around and people are getting out of their cars and taking their clothes off before doing any stretching. They ran anyway fully clothed, they had already traveled two hours to get there. He's always said he wanted to go back and try it in the buff but i don't think he has worked up the nerve yet.


----------

